# Canton,China - Guangdong Province provincial capital



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Guangzhou is the capital city of Guangdong Province,in the south of China,12,000,000 residents,This is a giant city*


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Zhujiang CBD:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

very cool skyline seems very dense


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Beautiful city and awesome pix :applause:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Canton:


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Exhibition center ：


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

what a city! what a city. guangzhou!


----------



## ChinaboyUSA (May 10, 2005)

Guangzhou (Canton) is a splendid, huge metropolis. A city of contradiction.


----------



## warren789 (Sep 13, 2007)

wow, beautiful city


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice series of stunningly beautiful cities of mainland China, some threads are pretty impressive - and keep them on ......


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

I have to support my hometown...lol, nice pictures. If you don't mind, I can contribute some more


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

I am done today


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

great pics! but I think it's Guangzhou not Canton.


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

big-dog said:


> great pics! but I think it's Guangzhou not Canton.


Canton is the previous english name of Guangzhou , just like Peking to Beijing


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## parker941 (Aug 14, 2006)

men, your photos are awesome! One of the best. I 服了 U！


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Canton：


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

incredible pics. awesome.


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

Great photos of an impressive city!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

guanghou is an awesome city!!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Foglio1986, u've got nice collections. 
splendid.!


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

kuw01medan said:


> *Translate plz.... Wo pu ce tau, Ngo mm ci dou ....*


are you overseas chinese ,or south east asia?


----------



## kuw01medan (Jan 11, 2008)

*Over*



oliver999 said:


> are you overseas chinese ,or south east asia?


*Overseas Chinese, Indonesian Goverment forbid any chinese culture from 1965 to 2001, so many new Indonesian Chinese generation can't speak chinese. But now, we can find Mandarin TV Chanel in Indonesian and we can speak hokkianese or cantonese everywhere.
*


----------



## toddhubert (Jan 6, 2008)

I think more pics of GZ should be from Panyu,conghua,etc, not the downtown GZ


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

kuw01medan said:


> *Overseas Chinese, Indonesian Goverment forbid any chinese culture from 1965 to 2001, so many new Indonesian Chinese generation can't speak chinese. But now, we can find Mandarin TV Chanel in Indonesian and we can speak hokkianese or cantonese everywhere.
> *


What a pity, Chinese Indonesian can't speak in their own way if they have contributed to their country's economy significantly


----------



## abcgoodest (Jul 17, 2008)

Any pics of Baiyun Mountain?


----------

